# New to hunting - Cheshire Forest Hunt



## cheshire89 (1 January 2013)

Hi everyone,

For the past couple of years I've been desperate to start hunting! I always go along to cheshire forest meets to show support and would love nothing more than to be in the saddle rather than on foot!! Have rode for years and would love nothing more than to hunt with them next season.  Nervous though and don't know anyone who hunts with them!  Does anyone hunt with cheshire forest? Are there any particular tips for me as someone new to it?  Haven't been able to have my own horse for the past few years because of university (have just rode lots for other people) but as I have now graduated I'm looking to buy/loan my own hunter and really get into it.

Any advice would be much appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## Baggybreeches (2 January 2013)

Not been out with them for years but they do have a very active CFH young supporters club, best thing would be to go on their website and get some contact details, make some friends and that will make your time inthe field more fun too.


----------



## Post and Rail (2 January 2013)

I am new to hunting myself and go out with CFH regularly. They are a great bunch and have looked after me very well. Firt of pick a meet, we just had our second newcomers meet last week but we will be back in the same country before the end of the season. spend your first day on a hireling, that way the horse knows the job and you get the support of the grooms through out the day. Best place to go with Roger Rimmer at Kentonwood stables (http://www.kentonwoodstables.co.uk)


----------

